# Woke Up And Found This Today



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I walked out to get the paper this morning and found this on the front of my truck.









Man this is getting out of control.









Brad


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

bradnjess said:


> I walked out to get the paper this morning and found this on the front of my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rebranding in the middle of the night







That's got to suck. 
I have the Chevy, wonder what they will brand me with once the Govt. takes over


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I guess I'm goin to need two for my jeep and my neon. ---Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do not get Political Boys and Girls or the thread goes away.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL at the FIAT logo that is just to dang funny!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The engine in that Dodge is bigger than the average Fiat car.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Lol that was just too funny


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I can't wait to see how the merge this







with this
















Honestly, some of their cars on their website don't look too bad. The only thing that concerns me is Fiat's diesel (Iveco) replacing the Cummins or worse no more Ram at all.. We'll see.

Brad


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It's hard to imagine Fiat would kill the RAM, it's just too popular. And, even if the shine is off full size trucks at the moment, they are a major bread winner for the U.S. auto industry. Chrysler's mistake is that they put almost all their eggs in that basket.

One does wonder about some of their other offerings though. Will Jeep survive? The Viper? Much as I'd hate to see either go, it's probably going to be tough to make a case to make for saving them.

It sure is going to be a different landscape by the time this is all said and done.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

bradnjess said:


> I walked out to get the paper this morning and found this on the front of my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you might be able to get it with a rag top now


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The rumors in this area are suggesting a maintaining of the Ram, the Jeep brand (not sure which vehicles), and probably the minivan. Of course who knows how accurate they are. No rumor mill had suggested a shutdown of the factories during the bankruptcy. That one suprised many of us.


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

I want one of those Cinqueciento (500) diesels real bad.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

clarkely said:


> I walked out to get the paper this morning and found this on the front of my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you might be able to get it with a rag top now








[/quote]

Now that's just not right.







Oh man what is the world coming too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> No rumor mill had suggested a shutdown of the factories during the bankruptcy. That one suprised many of us.


Guessing that is to keep everyone working/focused for now....then the layoffs will come.


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

bradnjess said:


> I walked out to get the paper this morning and found this on the front of my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO COMMENT


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MtnBikrTN said:


> I walked out to get the paper this morning and found this on the front of my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO COMMENT
[/quote]

Some times that is best.


----------

